# Kung Fu Panda



## Furretsu (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is the *best movie ever* and if you haven't seen it yet I don't think we can be friends.

Go see it!


----------



## Minish (Jun 30, 2008)

But... but it sounds so crap. o.o
It seriously is the kind of name that makes me want to puke. What's good about it?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 30, 2008)

The art direction, characters, action scenes... everything about it is awesome.

Didn't your mother tell you to not judge a book by its cover?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, and honestly I'm not sure if it's even premiered here yet. Regardless, I intend to go see it because a) I like wuxia, and hey, this is Kung Fu Panda! and b) it has a snake character in it.

Yes.


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> But... but it sounds so crap. o.o
> It seriously is the kind of name that makes me want to puke. What's good about it?


Yeah, this sums up my thoughts too. ;/

Hey, if I can go see it, I may as well give it a shot


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, come on, you narrow-minded philistines! It's a panda and he does KUNG FU!


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, but it just sounds like one of those _lolrandom_ things

you know, like the penguin of doom?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually it's a very well thought-out movie. It's like this panda and he does kung fu.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I thought it was funny. Mind you I laugh at everything so y'know -shrug-


----------



## Jetx (Jun 30, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Actually it's a very well thought-out movie. It's like this panda and he does kung fu.


... _Whoa_.

I see it now!


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

Jetx said:


> Yeah, but it just sounds like one of those _lolrandom_ things
> 
> you know, like the penguin of doom?


I agree; Dreamworks often tries too hard; Madagascar had a few funny moments (and a few very painful ones), but Shark Tale was so awful I don't think I've seen anything of theirs since. When it's nearly £8 to go to the cinema (plus transport) I have to be sure I'll like it before I go. 

But I have heard good things about it, so I might. If I can convince anyone to come with me. I'd sooner see WALL-E, though, just because I love everything D/P's made.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd rather see WALL-E as well, but since it isn't out here yet, I'm going to see Kung Fu Panda with Jolty instead on Saturday. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

Timmy said:


> I'd rather see WALL-E as well, but since it isn't out here yet, I'm going to see Kung Fu Panda with Jolty instead on Saturday. :D


Aww, lucky. My friends think they're too hardcore to want to go see kid's movies. The last one I saw at the cinema was (I think) Finding Nemo, and that was because I took the kids I babysit because they're great :3


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I agree; Dreamworks often tries too hard; Madagascar had a few funny moments (and a few very painful ones), but Shark Tale was so awful I don't think I've seen anything of theirs since. When it's nearly £8 to go to the cinema (plus transport) I have to be sure I'll like it before I go.
> 
> But I have heard good things about it, so I might. If I can convince anyone to come with me. I'd sooner see WALL-E, though, just because I love everything D/P's made.


Go into it with optimism - I went into the movie thinking it'd be another crappy Dreamworks film but was pleasantly surprised. I'm considering going again.


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 3, 2008)

Only one thing makes me want to see this. 

Skadoosh. 

Seriously, I think this  looks pretty bad, but that one bit of the trailer cracked me up.


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 5, 2008)

I saw it. It might be one of Dreamworks' best computer-animated films. :)

But one thing confuses me about the casting. Jackie Chan and Lucy Liu for like two lines? Seriously? xD


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 5, 2008)

Deathguise said:


> Only one thing makes me want to see this.
> 
> Skadoosh.
> 
> Seriously, I think this  looks pretty bad, but that one bit of the trailer cracked me up.


qft. I was probably gonna go see it anyway to see if it really was bad, but that bit of trailer made me fall off my chair laughing.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 5, 2008)

I watched it. It owned . 8D


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Thorn said:


> I watched it. It owned . 8D


_Thank you_. Finally, someone else who sees the beauty of this wonderful movie. =D


----------



## Minish (Jul 5, 2008)

Eh. It's like video games. I only have the money to get like one or two games a year and if someone says HEY THIS IS AWESOME! and says I should go get it, it's unlikely I will. The last time I saw something at the cinema was with some friends, to go see Northern Lights (_yes_ northern lights) and I'd basically go anywhere for them anyway. XD Plus it was good and I hadn't read the books at that point.

And I'm going to go see WALL-E, which is a bit of a gamble but it'll make my friends happy, so yeah. My sister'll probably go see this at some point, but then she went to see _Prince Caspian_ and liked it, and I just wouldn't be able to bear it.

I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but when you only get to read one or two books a year, I'd say you're more likely to find a decent one that way rather than a waste. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 5, 2008)

> Jackie Chan and Lucy Liu for like two lines? Seriously? xD


Yeah, but they probably got paid millions just for that. Can you imagine how expensive it would be for the whole movie?

I want to see it. ;-; I mean, I think the only good thing that's come out of Dreamworks is Shrek, (I wish they'd stop making sequels and merchandise. Seriously, they have a line of Muesli Bars now. Gimme a break. :/ ) but it looks much better than Madagascar and Shark Tale.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 5, 2008)

Just saw it with Timmy today and thought it was bloody hilarious

*SKADOOSH*


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 7, 2008)

Went to see it and absolutely _loved it_.

It also gave me a strange urge to go eat noodles... Which I still haven't done...


----------



## ChronaMew (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,23842107-5005368,00.html



> Katzenberg also hinted at a potential new franchise based on the bamboo-chewing character.
> 
> “I don’t want to put the cart in front of the horse, but there is a large story we have already mapped out that would probably encompass *five or six movies* if we get to tell them all.”


o_o;


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jul 13, 2008)

Watch this movie guys. It's really that good.


----------

